# What Really Happened On The Baisakhi Day In 1699?



## Abneet (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to clear up on Sikh writers that wrote about Baisakhi day in Anandpur,1699.

There's writers out there that don't believe Guru Gobind Singh Ji actually cut the heads of the Panj Pyare. I've been researching a lot and reading books and some books have different views on what happened.

"Satgur mera mar jiwalei." 
(Bhairon Mohalla 5, p-1142) 

'My lord can raise the dead to life.'


"Khalsa is the army of God 
Khalsa is created with the Will of God." 
(Guru Gobind Singh- Sarbloh Granth) 

(From an Urdu Pamphlet) written by Bhai Veer Singh Ji

Bhai Veer Singh mentions Abu-ul-Trafi in his book. He was spying on Guru Gobind Singh for a year and a half. This is how the incident is recorded in this spy's journal:

"On the day Guru Gobind Singh Ji prepared Amrit in Anandpur, the attendance in the Diwan was about 35 to 40 thousands. The Mughals had four thrones (seats of Imperial Power), Delhi, Agra, Lahore and Kalanur, but the grandeur of Guru Ji's throne was in a class by itself. The grandeur of this throne was out of this world.

Guru Ji came to the Diwan and, unsheathing his sword, spoke in his thundering voice that he needed a head. No questions or hesitation at all, Bhai Dya Ram came forward to Guru Ji. Guru Ji right in front of all, cut off his head from the body in one stroke. Every body present was stunned

. Then Guru Ji again thundered and demanded one more head. Right on Guru's call, Dharam Chand got up, came to Guru Ji, bowed his head and said here is my offering of my head. Guru Ji, again, in one stroke cut off Dharam Chand's head from his body.

Now there was a big commotion in the Diwan. But Guru Ji in his thundering voice went on demanding heads, one after the other. Himmat Rai, Mohkam Chand and Sahib Ram got up and offered their heads. Guru Ji cut off the heads of these three also.

Many from the congregation went to Guru Ji's mother, and narrated the whole happenings in the Diwan to Mata Ji.

Guru Ji cleaned up the blood from the five bodies and heads, and even washed the floor, Then the Guru of these infidels, stitched one head with other body, one by one. This process took about three hours. Then he covered these dead bodies with white sheets.

The Guru of the infidels then took a cauldron made of stone and put an iron wok without handles on top of it. Poured water into the wok and started preparing the "Amrit" (Aab-e-hyat - Elixir of life). The infidel Guru kept churning the water with his sword and kept on reciting his Kalma (Gurbani). This process went on for 1.5 to 2 hours. During this time, a lady from Guru's house came and put something in that water. Now the Amrit "Elixir" was ready.

From the corpses, he took the covering sheets off. First he sat on the head side of Dya Ram, and poured AMRIT "Elixir" in his mouth, then poured some on his head and sprinkled some on his body, and then he asked the dead body to say "Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh." As if on his Guru's Command, Dya Ram got up and repeated in his bold voice,"Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh."

It appeared that in the entire congregation every body was so stunned and as if stopped breathing. There was pin-drop silence. All those present were mesmerized with their Guru's miracle. In the same manner, one after the other, Guru made the other four alive too

.

Then, he took all five of them inside a tent. After a while Guru Ji along with the five came out. The Five were now wearing new attire. Those five risen from the dead were standing in a line. Then Guru came in front of them and took the "Bir Asan" (Posture of the brave - kneeling on one knee) and asked for the Amrit "Elixir." At this point, these five asked, what are you offering to get this Amrit "Elixir." Then Guru said that I would sacrifice my parents and my sons for your sake. Then these five gave Amrit "Elixir" to Guru Ji, and his name was changed to "Gobind Singh." The word "Singh" was attached with other five's too - Dya Singh, Dharam Singh, Himmat Singh, Mohkam Singh and Sahib Singh.

Abu-el-Trafi writes that I was very remorseful and cried like a baby. After that, thousands took the AMRIT "Elixir". Even, I was attracted by a magnetic force and with utmost regret fell on Guru's feet. I requested Guru to give me Amrit (Aaab-e-hyat) too. Guru Ji already knew about my role as a spy and a traitor, put his hand on my back, gave me Amrit and changed my name to Ajmer Singh. Just with this act, my sins of numerous lives got washed away. I participated in many wars.

On that day, I sent my last report to Emperor Aurang Zeb. In this report I wrote my eyewitness account in details. I also warned Aurang Zeb in the strongest possible words not to dare challenge the incarnation of God, and desist from cruel policies and that if he did not listen to and act on my advise, then God forbid, he would lose all - his throne and family.

Gyani Dalip Singh "Komal" of Dhaunola informed that this book is lying in the archives of Aligarh University."

(Extracted from the unpublished, "History of Ramgarhias")

Why would writers out their try to ridicule him. It's just irritating that there's a lot of lies that are being taught about what really happened to the Sikh youth even in present day Punjab. 

Source:http://www.sikhzone.net/Sikh-Gurus/Guru-Gobind-Singh-Ji/4/


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What Really Happened?*

I don't believe the 10th Guru cut the heads off..........

If he did, how would you explain them being whole again?

Is the 10th Guru a man of learning and wisdom, or a street magician?

Is Sikhism to stand on its content, its fresh ideas, its attempt to bring light into the world, or is it expected to bring forth this light through cheap tricks and so called miracles?

I wonder just who is ridiculing him, those that see metaphors, or those that wish for magic so they can clap like hungry seals


----------



## Abneet (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What Really Happened?*



harry haller said:


> I don't believe the 10th Guru cut the heads off..........
> 
> If he did, how would you explain them being whole again?
> 
> ...



I have nothing against you opinion on this at all. Your right about miracles and how it isn't allowed in Sikhism even though they were performed in times of guru's lifess. But tell me this every account on what happened on that day said they heard a thud in the tent and he had blood all over his sword when he came out. No one has a good reason why he used goat blood. Why in the world would he use goat blood. To make us think he actually cut their heads off. Now would he really do that?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 18, 2013)

> it isn't allowed in Sikhism


 
doesnt exist, is the phrase you are looking for



> even though they were performed in times of guru's lifess


 
were they?



> Why in the world would he use goat blood. To make us think he actually cut their heads off. Now would he really do that?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
Would he really show us a miracle that was not a miracle? 

given the history of those present, and the religions of the time, maybe he wanted to show us that people do not die and come back to life, and any suggestion of such is merely a circus.


----------



## Abneet (Jun 18, 2013)

Miracles shouldn't be looked up to in Sikhism. But the Gurus have Supereme Powers to do such things.

You know Guru Gobind Singh Ji preaches not to lie and make false accusations?

In the Guru Granth Sahib there are lines that show that Guru Ji can revive. Guru Amar Das Ji revied a mother's son for her as an example. Also stories of Baba Ram Rai are a good example.

So are you doubting Guru Ji's powers and ability to revive the Beloved Ones. 
Give me one good reason why he would use goat blood then put it on his sword and show it to thousands of Sikhs to make him look like he is actually beheading them. Don't we go against rituals too?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 18, 2013)

> But the Gurus have Supereme Powers to do such things.


 
well excuse me brother, I always looked up to them as supreme intellect, I did not realise they also ran a sideshow, next time I go to Gurdwara, I will take some popcorn. 



> In the Guru Granth Sahib there are lines that show that Guru Ji can revive. Guru Amar Das Ji revied a mother's son for her as an example. Also stories of Baba Ram Rai are a good example.


 
Kindly supply the relevant quote from the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji...



> So are you doubting Guru Ji's powers and ability to revive the Beloved Ones.


 
absolutely



> Give me one good reason why he would use goat blood then put it on his sword and show it to thousands of Sikhs to make him look like he is actually beheading them. Don't we go against rituals too?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
Because in those days, it was possibly the only way to make people sit up and take notice of the bigger picture, of course it is a huge shame that 300 years on, people still focus on the starter rather than cherishing the main course, which was much more interesting, but did not have the obligatory sparklers.


----------



## Abneet (Jun 18, 2013)

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਰਿ ਜੀਵਾਲੈ ॥
सतिगुरु मेरा मारि जीवालै ॥
Saṯgur merā mār jīvālai.
My True Guru kills and revives.  (Page 1142)

Its true that is doesn't matter if he really did cut the heads or not. The significance was the creation of Khalsa.

Also why did Guru Ji ask for their heads specifically. Why didn't he just announce that he wanted any Sikh he could get in the tent to receive Amrit.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 18, 2013)

Abneetji

I don't know, I guess the only person that really knows is the 10th Guru.

What I do know is that the Khalsa was created that day, and I know what the Khalsa stands for, and how I can become Khalsa. 

Speculation on anything else seems pointless to me,


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jun 18, 2013)

Guru invited them to take Amrit, but put the lock in form of fear of death. Only the fearless had the key. Do you know what died that day?


----------



## findingmyway (Jun 18, 2013)

Abneet said:


> ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਰਿ ਜੀਵਾਲੈ ॥
> सतिगुरु मेरा मारि जीवालै ॥
> Saṯgur merā mār jīvālai.
> My True Guru kills and revives.  (Page 1142)
> ...



*IT IS A FORUM RULE TO NEVER POST SINGLE LINES AS WHEN TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT THE MESSAGE OF GURBANI IS DISTORTED AS IS DONE HERE. PLEASE POST FULL SHABAD WITH YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING IN FUTURE.

*I feel like this is deja vu. I said this on Seeker3k's thread 2 days ago and repeat it again now-why do people have so much of an obsession with stories? Our energy should be focussed on Gurbani. Stories are merely to illustrate a point. Whether they are fact or fiction is not important, the lesson is important. If that lesson fits in with Gurbani then it is worth learning from it and moving on. If not, then forget it and move on.

What is truly important from Vaisakhi? The honour, bravery, discipline and most of all commitment. The rest doesn't matter!


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 18, 2013)

That story is ridiculous !
Do we really think that Guruji cleaned up all the blood with mop and bucket and then attempted to 'stitch' the severed heads back ??
All this over the space of a few hours whilst the crowd of thousands just stood and watched !!!
Would seeing him sever a head in full horrific display with blood and gore result in the huge crowd stand there in awe to see what happens next or see them run thinking Guruji has gone mad ??

This is why I believe the tent version more, where he simply took them inside and maybe there was blood or maybe there wasn't, but they reappeared as new beings.
They devoted heads and mind. (mann tanh)
and re-emerged as newer beings with a different state of mann tanh.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 19, 2013)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Guru invited them to take Amrit, but put the lock in form of fear of death. Only the fearless had the key. Do you know what died that day?



WHAT REALLY DIED THAT DAY was the FEAR OF DEATH ITSELF.  And thats what is meant by the Gurbani Quoted..Satgur mera Maar jeewaleh !!

*The GURU KILLS the FEAR of DEATH....and REVIVES the JOY OF LIFE !!! *
Thats why the Hundreds of thosuands of SIKH MRTYRS STARED HORRENDOUS DEATH right square in its Face and ENJOYED LIFE...while being BOILED ALIVE (Bhai Dyala Ji ) or being SAWED ALIVE (Bhai mati dass Ji) or being ROASTED ALIVE (Bhai Sati dass Ji)..they were all SMILING and died with smiles on their Faces...thats becasue they were "LIVING"....to compare just look at the face of a man undergoing HANGING/EXECUTION..they dont DARE TO SHOW YOU THEIR FACES !!! always covered with a CLOTH !!! why ?? Because their faces show extreme HORROR...GRAPHIC CONTENT WARNING !!!

*DO NOT DISTORT GURBANI or BELITTLE THE GURU TODAY...( GURU KHALSA PANTH + GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI ) BODY and SPIRIT.*

The CORE UNDERLYING BELIEF of the KHALSA PANTH is that the PANJ in the PRESENCE of the SGGS BESTOW the EXACT SAME Khandey batte DEE PAHUL as in 1699. The GURU then and the GURU NOW is the EXACT SAME ENTITY.

SATGUR MERA MAAR JEEWALLEH is the SGGS !!! and the GURU has Maar and Jeewalleh HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS....*Read the quotes of Jarnail Singh bhinderawalleh about LIVING WITH HONOUR compared to LIVING AS A SLAVE...these are MODERN EXAMPLES right before our very eyes...not some long forgotten unrelaible "SAKHI" somewhere...

DO the FIVE anywhere..ever..CUT OFF HEADS of Amrit Abhilakhees and then JOIN THEM BACK ?? From 1699....?? 2013 ?? Any examples ?? if NOT WHY NOT ?? is our AMRIT "DIFFERENT" ?? has the GURU KEPT a SECRET ?? isnt our GURU NOW capable of Joining cut heads ?? HAS nay other "GURU" showed this...for example the Beas Gurus..the Bhaini Gurus..the Bhainyaras..the Sacha Saudees etc etc ?? They all claim to be the REAL GURU.

This sort of DISTORTING GURBANI to make beleive our stories and fake tall tales is UNDERMINING the REAL GURU...THE SGGS...by claiming that the DEHDHAREE GURU (example given was Guru Amardass ji..Guru Gobind Singh ji...) were capable of this and SGGS is NOT !! Meaning the SGGS is some how DEFECTIVE..short changing us...and we need a HUMAN to do that sort of "magic" ???

It is also written that AMRIT makes one "SADDAH CHIR JEEVOH..LIVE FOREVER....are the ORIGINAL PANJ who supposedly lost their heads and were joined back ALIVE TODAY ?? IF NOT..why ?? So is all this Maar sadah jeevoh..SPIRITUAL or PHYSICAL ??  SPIRITUALLY..the FIVE are ALIVE becasue at each Karrah parhsaad BHET ceremony they are REMEMBERED..their PORTIONS are TAKEN OUT LOUDLY and ANNOUNCED and then everyone in the sangat takes a PORTION of that !! Their NAMES are READ OUT in the ARDASS each SIKH does daily..many many times a day..MILLIONS of TIMES...for all practical purposes the FIVE are ALIVE and they are always ALIVE wherever a building is dedicated..a nagar kiratn is organsied..a amrit ceremony takes place...  *THAT IS REALLY BEING ALIVE....FOREVER...as Gurbani declares  SADAH CHIR JEEVOH...*.They DIED in 1699 and the SATGUR Mera Maar Jeevalleh them to live forever...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 19, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> *IT IS A FORUM RULE TO NEVER POST SINGLE LINES AS WHEN TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT THE MESSAGE OF GURBANI IS DISTORTED AS IS DONE HERE. PLEASE POST FULL SHABAD WITH YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING IN FUTURE.
> 
> *I feel like this is deja vu. I said this on Seeker3k's thread 2 days ago and repeat it again now-why do people have so much of an obsession with stories? Our energy should be focussed on Gurbani. Stories are merely to illustrate a point. Whether they are fact or fiction is not important, the lesson is important. If that lesson fits in with Gurbani then it is worth learning from it and moving on. If not, then forget it and move on.
> 
> What is truly important from Vaisakhi? The honour, bravery, discipline and most of all commitment. The rest doesn't matter!




Its Historical distortion to claim that GURU GOBIND SINGH ji "asked" for heads...READ the SGGS and you will see that long before 1699 GURU NANAK JI SAHIB has asked for the HEAD....Je ko prem khellan ak chao..SIR DHAR TALI Gali meri aao...and BHAGAT KABIR JI asks for HEAD as well...SOORAH so pehchanniah.Jo.larreh deen ke khet...the KHALSA was FOUNDED in 1469.....BY GURU NANAK JI who planted the SEED.....Guru Gobind Singh ji completed the TASK by revealing the TREE that grew over 230 years from 1469-1699.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 19, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> That story is ridiculous !
> Do we really think that Guruji cleaned up all the blood with mop and bucket and then attempted to 'stitch' the severed heads back ??
> All this over the space of a few hours whilst the crowd of thousands just stood and watched !!!
> Would seeing him sever a head in full horrific display with blood and gore result in the huge crowd stand there in awe to see what happens next or see them run thinking Guruji has gone mad ??
> ...




An even more WEIRDER verison is that the GURU actually SWITCHED the heads too....in order to ELIMINATE CASTE....so apparently the JATT head was sewn on to the Nai body..etc etc..I find this LAUGHABLE to say the least....Here is GURU NANAK JI who came to set up a NEW PANTH..the NIRMAL Panth..who traveled the world collecting GURBANI form all over, who spent 240 YEARS of GURU SHIP...to challenge these caste barriers, anti-woman tendencies, etc etc and Guru Gobind Singh simply switched "severed" heads to achieve that "REVOLUTION" ?? as simple as that...and becasue TODAY we DONT SWITCH HEADS..is that the reason why SIKHS are SOLIDLY INTO "CASTE" ??  will we need another human guru to switch our HEADS ?? These FAKE TALL TALES spun by the Totally UNBrahmAgyanis sants babas and their chelas are really super ridiculous..BUT superbly ENTERTAINING comparably to the 1001 and Arabian Night Tles of Alladin and all that...


----------

